# Thru Hull or Shoot thru transducer on HB Guide



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd like to keep bottom depth past a few miles an hour!
Current setup on my HB Guide is a GO7 with totalscan, and I just can't keep it dialed in. Its either too high which also negates the sidescan because of the sponson or its too low and drags on the bottom while poling.

I fish from <1 to 50 ft and would like something with good all around performance. Any first hand experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

On my Vantage, I have a Lowrance HDS7 gen 2 with the regular depth sonar epoxied in the bilge and the downscan/sidescan transducer on the transom between the motor and the sponson. I can read depth up to about 38mph in 2' of water. The big fancy transducer loses signal reading ability above 8mph.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a shoot thru hull transducer on my Vantage and it worked great. Sure its not quite as accurate as one directly in the water but it worked great and its the way I am going on my Evo X too. To me the fewer penetrations on a hull and the fewer attachments hanging off the hull the better.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks! So, Is there a splitter that allows for 2 transducers into one unit? 




jay.bush1434 said:


> On my Vantage, I have a Lowrance HDS7 gen 2 with the regular depth sonar epoxied in the bilge and the downscan/sidescan transducer on the transom between the motor and the sponson. I can read depth up to about 38mph in 2' of water. The big fancy transducer loses signal reading ability above 8mph.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Water Bound said:


> Thanks! So, Is there a splitter that allows for 2 transducers into one unit?


2 separate plugs in back of Lowrance. Run both cables up, plug in and you have old school sonar that reads at high speed from xdcr in bilge while other reads downscan/sidescan at low speeds.


----------

